
The Largest Military Agency You've Never Heard Of - snake117
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/the-largest-military-agency-youve-never-heard-of
======
Cacti
While most people may not have heard about DLA, anyone working with the DoD
deals with it on a regular basis.

Also, the article was rather lacking on details, particularly for an
organization that has bazillions of pages of public studies,regulations, etc.

